# Platinum conferences lp



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Well now..
Have you all received you invitation to this conference in Las Vegas yet?
We would like to here from everyone on your thoughts.
you can contact us through this site or directly at
[email protected]
Place CONFERENCE in subject line...
For those of you whom have not received you invitaion here is the link...
http://www.platinumconferences.com/?q=node/5
A little pricy but then what in Vegas isn't...and how can one/two/three/four not have a good time in Vegas?????

Look forward to hearing from everyone.
Thank***!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be there!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Well now..
> Have you all received you invitation to this conference in Las Vegas yet?
> We would like to here from everyone on your thoughts.
> you can contact us through this site or directly at
> ...


Is this really worth going to?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Is this really worth going to?


Not sure yet. Hoping to gather information here to make a more informed decission...For one person it is a 3k trip for two 5k...
The better question is...
Will this be an investment in my company or a waste of money listening to a bunch of companies "atta-boy" lectures???? as was the case with FAS...Cyprexx...and the rest.
This appears...on the surface... to be put together by neutral parties...looking to make a buck. 500 bucks for a VIP dinner????


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Is this really worth going to?


I have found that although this is pricey, the ability to network with others definitely comes in handy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I wont be going.

It might be nice to go party with all you other P&P contractors but thats not the focus of my business and I need to save the cost of that trip for buying my new commercial mower in the spring.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

That I do agree with.....
I'm wondering if this would be the forum for vendors on our level to draw the line with...This is our coverage area, this is what we need...
Somehow the "take this or leave it" pricing has to go!!!!!
We have turned down 7 companies in the past three weeks. $40 for wint??? $12 cyd???
My response to them was this...
If that is all you can afford to pay then you need to reconsider calling this area YOUR coverage area.
All of a sudden there are a bunch of "break away" companies covering the entire country and they can not afford to pay a respectible fee for services...
Just not getting it....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> That I do agree with.....
> I'm wondering if this would be the forum for vendors on our level to draw the line with...This is our coverage area, this is what we need...
> Somehow the "take this or leave it" pricing has to go!!!!!
> We have turned down 7 companies in the past three weeks. $40 for wint??? $12 cyd???
> ...



Wanna know how much they really care??? Not at all. As PT Barnum once said, There's a sucker born every day" Plenty of uninsured hacks out there to work for the companies who never check. Mid American out of Nebraska case in point. They work for BAC and MCS and NEVER ONCE in the nearly 2 years i did work for them (_in the beginning they payed pretty decent and reasonably timely_) did they EVER ask for my insurance info. I know 4 other contractors in my state that worked for them that have told me the same thing along with BPWY. While i run a legitimate business, fully insured, proper equipment and with 20 years of construction experience there is always a dozen weekend warriors with no insurance, a pushmower, insufficient pancake air compressor and beater pickup looking to cut my throat to get the work. Then when the property goes REO double the $$$ is spent turning the property around. I can't tell you how many shower valves our plumbers have replaced this year due to inexperienced people doing wints. This is just one example. Problem is once they go REO the banks are not going after the P&P contractors for screwing up!! If the banks would go after these people for every screw up, things would change in short order!!!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I have found that although this is pricey, the ability to network with others definitely comes in handy.


Have you been I take it. Maybe you could pm me sone more info. If you get sone time that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Have you been I take it. Maybe you could pm me sone more info. If you get sone time that would be great. Thanks in advance.


Just did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm looking at that conference info on my phone so I might be missing it but...what is the dates of this convention?

I might see about renting a booth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

OK just hunted on the computer and this thing appears very amateurish....

Still no dates of this supposed convention that I can find.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> OK just hunted on the computer and this thing appears very amateurish....
> 
> Still no dates of this supposed convention that I can find.


If you click on the home page you will see it, March 18-22 2012
I don't know why its not listed on the schedule page??


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

the schedle from the site;
march 18-22 2012


Sunday, Day 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



12:00 pm - 6:00 pm
Registration
7:00 - 9:00 pm
Opening Reception Mix and Mingle – Welcome to the first annual REO Property Preservation Conference. Drinks and Appetizers will be served. Marilyn Monroe, Elvis, and the Rat Pack will be there for photo opps. This will be a gathering you won't want to miss!! Start off the Conference with us in true Vegas style!



Monday, Day 2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



8:00 am - 4:00 pm Registration 



9:00 am - 5:00 pm Expo Hall



8:00 - 9:30 am

Classroom#113 Property Preservation 101



Classroom#122 Performing Initial and Recurring Services



9:45 - 11:15 am

Classroom#113 Code Compliance and Hazards



Classroom#122 Winterization

t Way

11:30 am - 1:30 pm

Lunch: Key Note Speaker



4:00 – 5:30 pm

Classroom#113 Technology



Classroom#122 Building A Stable Business



5:00 - 7:00 pm

VIP Dinner @ Craftsteak

(VIP pass required)





Tuesday, Day 3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



7:00am - 1:00 pm Registration



9:00 - 5:00 pm Expo Hall



8:00 – 9:30 am

Classroom#113 Code Compliance and Hazards



Classroom#122 Winterization



9:45 - 11:15 am 

Classroom#113 Technology



Classroom#122 Building A Stable Business



11:30 am – 1:30 pm LUNCH

Attendees ask questions to clients (done through Text the audience). The attendees will text the questions and will be answered by the panelist.



1:45 - 3:15 pm

Classroom#113 Property Preservation 101



Classroom#122 Performing Initial and Recurring Services



3:30 - 5:00 pm

Classroom#113 Code Compliance and Hazards



Classroom#122 Winterization





9:00 pm - 12:00 am

VIP Mixer @ TABU' Ultra Lounge

(VIP pass required)





Wednesday, Day 4

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



7:30 - 9:30 am

Breakfast Bar



8:00 am - 1:00 pm Expo Hall



9:00 am - 10:30am

Classroom#113 Technology



Classroom#122 Building A Stable Business



11:00 am - 12:30 pm

Classroom#113 Property Preservation 101



Classroom#122 Performing Initial and Recurring Services



2:30 - 4:00 pm (final sessions)

Room 112 - Property Preservation 101

Room 113 - Performing Initial and Recurring Services

Room 114 - Code Compliance and Hazards

Room 121 - WinterizationRoom 122 - Technology

Room 123 - Building A Stable Business



8:00 - 11:00 pm Charity Auction, Concert Party, Closing Ceremony, Recognitions, Awards and Thank You to our Sponsors and Attendees



Class Outlines



Property Preservation 101

This course will take you from when you first walk up to the property, Best ways to determine Vacancy. Proper ways to enter the property (non destructive ways). Securing the property installing locks, window locks, pad locks, and boaring up open the proper way. Determining what is personal property what is not. What to do incase of personal property. Figuring what is a cubic yard of trash. Utilizing neighbors to keep an eye on the property and showing them how they can keep there property value up by keeping an eye on the property. Taking proper photos and notaiting damages, what are the most important to notify your client of.



Inital and Recurring Services

This course will walk you through properly performing Inital and Recurring Lawn Services. Tools that are a must have and will help you to improve quality and speed. Good ways to review pictures from the office to determine if yours crews are doing the service right. Second part will walk you through a Inital and Recurring Maid Services. Tools that are a must and will help you to improve quailty and speed. Reviewing pictures from your office to determine if your crews are doing the service right. What to look for when at the property hazards, damages ect... Pools services items to keep in mind, making sure property is secure, making sure all pool services are being done correctly. Snow removal, what areas snow should be removes how often.



Code Compliance and Hazards

This course will take you through various code compliance regulations in your area i.e. smoke detectors, co2 detectors, straping water heaters, Vacant Property registration, signage, blight ordinaces

Safety Hazards- Missing handrails, harmful items protruding out of the ground, unsecured pools, holes in the ground, trip and fall hazards, ect...

Health Hazards- chemicals labs, chemicals and other hazmat, mold/ discoloration, other items that are considered health hazards

This coures will go over how to reconize them how to handle them and in specific states where chemical haz mat. is highly regulated.



Winterization

This course will take you through all three types of winterizations



Dry- Walk through step by step on how to perform this type of winterization, checking for plumbing damages



Radiant, Hydronic, or hot water baseboard- Walk through step by step on how to perform this type of winterization, checking for plumbing damages



Steam Heat Systems- Walk through step by step on how to perform this type of winterization, checking for plumbing damages


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

im extrely about the keynote speaker!!!

Don't miss our Keynote speaker in the Grand Ball Room During Lunch. We are negotiating with a few keynote speakers right now. All are relevant today and relevent to our industry. They are high profile people you will know. Sure to amaze you and make you want to attened.

This is a "working lunch" so lunch will be served with the keynote session.

Check Back Soon for updated information

again from the site


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The type of classes they are putting on will only be able to be afforded by the folks that are already knowledgeable in those items.


I don't see this being well attended simply because of the price.

Down around $200 registration for the entire expo plus the cost of rooms........ a lot more folks will show up.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The type of classes they are putting on will only be able to be afforded by the folks that are already knowledgeable in those items.
> 
> 
> I don't see this being well attended simply because of the price.
> ...


Kinda what i was thinking. The poeople that need the help can't afford the trip.............


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

aw shucks...... I wasa wantn ta b certified


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> aw shucks...... I wasa wantn ta b certified



Well hell, your not that far away!!!:clap:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Yikes. Plus airfare sounds like I would go broke. Gonna have to do a lot of 40.00 WNTZs


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe I should volunteer to be a keynote speaker. ... Hahaha

Subject: The future of the P&P business. Why MCS, FAS & Other alphabet soup companies suck.

Then they are making the keynote speaker a "working lunch" which only means they need to hire extra EMT's to help everyone choking on their food.

My opinion is to hire Wilbur, Jalapeno on a stick, bubba and peanut since at least it would be fun.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

if someone can afford to shell out $2000 for this "conference", are they really going to get anything out of a "Property Preservation 101" class?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonder if I can charge a discount rate and get some of my money back.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Wonder if I can charge a discount rate and get some of my money back.





100% charge back? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



Sounds like a plan to me. :clap:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol everyone should day the allowable is only $50.00 & we will only pay 30-60 days after convention and if we think it was not good enough we reserve the right to not pay.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Lol everyone should day the allowable is only $50.00 & we will only pay 30-60 days after convention and if we think it was not good enough we reserve the right to not pay.


Agreed


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Technically, that may be possible if one was to pay with a credit card shortly before the event.

Just some food for thought.... 

Now that would be some funny SHIATE:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

BPWY said:


> The type of classes they are putting on will only be able to be afforded by the folks that are already knowledgeable in those items.
> 
> 
> I don't see this being well attended simply because of the price.
> ...


Maybe if you would quit being so jewish with those hundo's


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

I am going to pass. 

I think the NAMFS conference will have a better networking group. The classes, I dont want to say I know everything already but I probably know more than how they describe the class, REO 101?

The price is high too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

*Is it worth it*

I am fairly new to the pp and reo world with just over a year under my belt.Is this conference going to help for guys like me?

FYI this 60 to 90 day pay is gotta change.These nationals want me to stop my life for there emeregencys but when it comes down to paying they leave my invoive rotting away in a coffin.

Great forum,I browse everyday looking for pointers and tips


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am fairly new to the pp and reo world with just over a year under my belt.Is this conference going to help for guys like me?
> 
> FYI this 60 to 90 day pay is gotta change.These nationals want me to stop my life for there emeregencys but when it comes down to paying they leave my invoive rotting away in a coffin.
> 
> Great forum,I browse everyday looking for pointers and tips


In my opinion it's always worth it to network with others in the industry. I made some nice contacts at the last FAS conference I went to in 2010. I don't know much about this one, the list doesn't seem to be completed yet.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For what its going to cost, in my opinion NO its not worth it.

But thats a determination that only you can make for yourself.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ask yourself, if you were given the choice, would you rather listen to the heads of a national spin out power words and phrases, hear another version of marketing, or would you gain more at a conference led by like minded contractors who have experienced the ups and downs of this business and survived to tell their tale?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Ask yourself, if you were given the choice, would you rather listen to the heads of a national spin out power words and phrases, hear another version of marketing, or would you gain more at a conference led by like minded contractors who have experienced the ups and downs of this business and survived to tell their tale?


good point, the netwokng is also good. $$ a little step.
However, this may be worth monitoring. What if the fee gets cut in half?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Conferences rarely provide value through their classes.

Value is finding other contractors like you or more successful than you so you can learn real stuff. My first conference radically changed how I did business. 

The other value is sales opportunities. 

There is also a Jerry Springer like attraction too. Every conference has some nut job stand up and bitch out his best client in front of everyone and then gets fired. Really, who wouldnt want to do that? But who keeps the "I need to keep these guys to make a living" filter on.

My favorite Springer moment: Keynote speaker at 2009 Corelogic Conference, they have Britt Hume trashing Obama and all things Democratic. They pass the mic around. Lady stands up and states that 9/11 was an inside job. She was walked out of the conference to the front door and delisted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Well we received another email from the "conference"...
Last Chance to sign up early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So I sent the following email to them...:no:


It has been a month since you first notified us of this "amazing" event...
You still do not have everything together.
You expect us to shell out 1500 a head to attend this event???
I don't think so. We have been in contact with several vendors that feel this is some sort of scam.
First...everything you wish to cover WE KNOW...just what are you going to be able to tell us about our coverage areas?
What are you going to be able to teach us that we don't already know or have not learned along the way??
Your organization is going to "certify" my company??? 
What are you qualifications to certify us?? Do you really believe sitting in one of your sessions will relate to quality work? That some magic wand will be waved and the major players in this industry will suddenly start paying us with respect to the work-loads on services provided? Do you really believe that companies like FAS, Cyprexx, MCS, Safeguard, etc, will discontinue their practice of being an extension of the banks and treat the small vendor that actually provide service with respect?
Who has certified you and put you in charge of "approving" our company for this field of work?
What is your connection to this industry?
I’m sorry but it is our feeling and several other companies that I have spoken to that the companies that really need this “training” session do not have the resources to attend your event.
You need five days??? Everyone else does this in one or two….
You want us to “pay” to be a VIP????
Just for the record…All the business related “classes you will “have available” are already being provided by the SBA at local events in communities in every area of the country. Please explain to me why I should pay to attend your event to listen to lawyers, technology people, etc, when these issues and business related subjects are covered locally once a year by the SBA and all of us can attend for FREE??
Perhaps if you were organized a little better and actually had your speakers and events lined up this would sound a little more professional. Currently it sounds like you are waiting for the monies to come in from early sign up so have resources to “hire” speakers and others to assist with this event…
Contact me when you have your act together and then maybe I will consider having my company attend this…oh and you will need to drop your fees by 70% Currently you sound like LAMCO, give us $800 and we will certify you as a legitimate Property Preservation Business and list you on our website…:jester:

Just asking...:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling

Has anyone else received email directly from this organization???
Or spoken/had contact with any representative of this organization??:sad::sad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I checked the website this morning. They ahve changed the "early registration date from 12/1/11 to 1/1/12....
They must be overwhelmed with the responses!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I have been to many conferences. They usually list the names and qualifications of the people giving the classes. I don't see any on their website. If it was a couple hundred bucks, I would go as an excuse to go to Vegas and to network. . It will be interesting to see if they get enough people to sign up to even have it. By the way if anyone wants a pp certification just send my $20 and I will make one on my computer and email to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I am a little confused, is this a meeting in Vegas that is legit for networking etc?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

dto said:


> I have been to many conferences. They usually list the names and qualifications of the people giving the classes. I don't see any on their website. If it was a couple hundred bucks, I would go as an excuse to go to Vegas and to network. . It will be interesting to see if they get enough people to sign up to even have it. By the way if anyone wants a pp certification just send my $20 and I will make one on my computer and email to you.


I'll take 7 of them. One for each preservation company I'm going to create. Lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm making $20 on my computer to send you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

if anyone wants to know about the conference

http://www.platinumconferences.com/v1.0/


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything else on this event????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Their website says posponed till May. Sounds like a scam. The events never going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

I knew that was going to happen...
Kinda like LAMCO
..."you have to be in our network to receive assigments from our AM's..."
Be friggin' ga-rooovey :thumbup:if they had any work for anyone...:clap:
I've visited 5,793 properties in the last 6 years...seen their sign once...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I knew that was going to happen...
> Kinda like LAMCO
> ..."you have to be in our network to receive assigments from our AM's..."
> Be friggin' ga-rooovey :thumbup:if they had any work for anyone...:clap:
> I've visited 5,793 properties in the last 6 years...seen their sign once...


I've been to about twice or more the amount of properties you've been to and haven't seen one!!! LOL


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've seen Lameco's signs maybe 3 times in my greater area.

All of them had more than the sign in common..... extreme hack work had been performed at each one.
Improper lock change (wrong key codes) improper wints, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've seen Lameco's signs maybe 3 times in my greater area.
> 
> All of them had more than the sign in common..... extreme hack work had been performed at each one.
> Improper lock change (wrong key codes) improper wints, etc.


Wonder if the same people worked on this one here....:whistling


----------

